# Another Brand.......



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

or any of the Nutro Brands and treats....they have Nutro MAX Puppy Drumsticks as well

Opinions Please.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex likes the puppy drumsticks. His favorite Nutro treat is the Lamb and Rice sticks. He didnt like the tartar control biscuits (which I had to break up because they are huge) and he didnt like the Nutro Ultra biscuits either, again they are huge and I had to break them up he still wouldnt eat them. He doesnt like many dog biscuits though. I would recommend the Nutro Lamb and Rice sticks though as Rex run to me whens he hears me crinkle the bag!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta loves the puppy drumsticks. We call them chicken legs. I stick one in a kong and she's good for an hour trying to get it out.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

My dogs eat Nutro Natural Choice Lamb/Rice.....


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine are crazy for the Solid Gold tiny tots. Their first ingredient is lamb. I break one of them up and give them to the three of mine once a day for a good reward







.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 18 2005, 12:27 AM
> *Valletta loves the puppy drumsticks.  We call them chicken legs.  I stick one in a kong and she's good for an hour trying to get it out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120790*


[/QUOTE]



You know I was looking at the box yesterda and wondering if they would fit in her tiny kong because they looked kind of small. She has the really tiny red kong. Now that you say I think I WILL DEF. get them now...today after work even. LOL Chulita gets those suckers out the kong in under 5 mins. She's a Pro. I wish it would take her a hour to get them out like your puppy...that way she would be entertained longer.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie was on Nutro at one time... someone told me it wasnt THAT natural at all like they calm it is.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 18 2005, 09:40 AM
> *Kodie was on Nutro at one time... someone told me it wasnt THAT natural at all like they calm it is.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


How long did you keep him on it?? What did you switch him to?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

he was on it for about a month or so i think... not long at all... i then switched him to Hill's l/d because he was having liver count issues... so for a normal dog... i would have switched to a more natural food... such as what lexi's mom is feeding her girls. I believe she posted it in the food section of the forum in the pinned thread I started about the types of foods. Let me know if you cant find it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my dogs do very well on it.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have mine on a mix of the Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice small bites and Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul. I like Nutro because it just gives them both the shiniest pretty looking coats and their stool is firm and they aren't pooping 20 times a day like they were on some other stuff. I started mixing in the Chicken Soup just to make sure they were getting all the good stuff they needed. I think the Nutro Natural Choice is a fine food.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Nov 18 2005, 09:24 PM
> *I have mine on a mix of the Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice small bites and Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul.  I like Nutro because it just gives them both the shiniest pretty looking coats and their stool is firm and they aren't pooping 20 times a day like they were on some other stuff.  I started mixing in the Chicken Soup just to make sure they were getting all the good stuff they needed.  I think the Nutro Natural Choice is a fine food.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
everyone told me on here that it has ingrediants that all processed dog foods have which are bad for them... I forget he ingrediant... i'll have to look it up. The man at petsmart told me it was healthy... but I dunno... I think all dog food is weird.. haha

I will say that kodie DID eat the Nutro... cause he was a picky eater and I couldnt find anything he liked.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are the ingredients for Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice.


> Lamb Meal, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, Rice Gluten, Dried Egg Product, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine, Dried Kelp (source of Iodine), Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Ferrous Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Copper Proteinate, Niacin, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin A Supplement, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid.[/B]


I think food is a personal choice. You need some trial and error to see what works best for your dogs. Tuffy and Pixie aren't picky about what they eat.. they love any kind of kibble. But Tuffy just can't stomach really "rich" holistic foods. He had a terrible time on Flint River with diarrhea and vomiting. I took him to the vet so many times I can't count, had so many tests run on him and they were never able to get to the root of the issue. Pixie's breeder suggested Nutro so I gave it a shot.. I never had considered that his tummy issues might be food related. Sure enough, the Nutro solved the problems. Oddly enough, I was really worried about the beet pulp in the Nutro but Tuffy has less tear staining on Nutro than he ever did on Flint River. I just recently started mixing in Chicken Soup just to supplement them and the mix of the two has worked like a charm. It took almost two years for me to find foods that worked.. and several months to find stuff that worked for both of the dogs.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well....my dogs haven't died yet.









I know other people who feed their dogs a lot worse....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 18 2005, 10:06 AM
> *he was on it for about a month or so i think... not long at all... i then switched him to Hill's l/d because he was having liver count issues... so for a normal dog... i would have switched to a more natural food... such as what lexi's mom is feeding her girls.  I believe she posted it in the food section of the forum in the pinned thread I started about the types of foods.  Let me know if you cant find it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120828*


[/QUOTE]

OH...and she's not saying the FOOD cause the liver issues....


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

My two are on Nutro Natural Lamb and Rice small bites too! Kylie is very picky, so when I found she would eat this, I stuck with it... I've tried feeding them California Natural (I think that's it, supposed to be very good), but Kylie won't touch it... I'm sticking with it for now because I have no idea what she will and won't eat and I'm not wasting money on an entire bag of food that she decides isn't good enough.. LOL!
Jess


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Seems like this Food got some decent feed back from this Forum










As you all know by now I have my Chulita on the Purina Puppy Chow that the breeder was feeding her and I kept her on (NOT KNOWING ANY BETTER UNTIL I FOUND THIS SITE) Someone also suggest Innova (sp) and I had to ORDER it on line because I couldn't find it in the stores here yet keep coming accross the Nutro brand. I have no choice but to deal with the Innova brand because it was already shipped out to me and I'm not going to spend money to have it shipped back. Hopefully she will like it and eat it. IF not I DO PLAN on buying the Nutro Brand.  I did buy her the Puppy Nutro Treats...they look like little drumb sticks. I just bought it yesterday. Gave her one and she kept sniffing it and looking at it...took her a bit to really start eating it. I was like GREAT I just bought this big box of it and now she don't like it. But she finally ate the whole thing. I'm going to keep giving her the treats and see what happens. I was giving her the kong treats that go in the Kong and she goes nuts with that. But I don't want to feed her those anymore I much rather give her the Nutro Brand Puppy Treats.


THANKS GUYS

THANKS CARRIE!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Nov 19 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Here are the ingredients for Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice.
> QUOTE*


*



Lamb Meal, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, Rice Gluten, Dried Egg Product, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine, Dried Kelp (source of Iodine), Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Ferrous Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Copper Proteinate, Niacin, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin A Supplement, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid.

Click to expand...

*But Tuffy just can't stomach really "rich" holistic foods. He had a terrible time on Flint River with diarrhea and vomiting. I took him to the vet so many times I can't count, had so many tests run on him and they were never able to get to the root of the issue. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121178
[/B][/QUOTE]
true.. kodie doesnt seem to be able to take FRESH veggies... it gives him horrible gas that doesnt come out... so then hes panting and shaking and having attacks... i can only give him baby food. It's just an example how you have to try things out to see what your baby can handle! Like I said... I thought the nutro was good because kodie ACTUALLY ate it! Other people told me it wasnt that good for him.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I am feeding the Nutro Ultra Holistic Puppy food in the white bag. That is supposed to be more natural? I am still giving him half Eukenuba, until the 20 lb bag is gone.

I got the Max drumstick treats, too. Max will break them in little pieces through out the house, then walk around finding bits here and there and eating them. He doesn't go crazy for them, but he does eat them. Good, because I want to keep his teeth clean. My friends malti never ate biscuits and lost his teeth eventually.

I had my lhasa (years ago) on Iams Lamb and rice, and I will tell you. She maintained her puppy personality and appearance late into her years.

I am going to check out Cotscos brand foods, I have read in a few different places that they are good.

Also, I was peeking in on a puppy training group in PetSmart this week, and I heard the trainer say to have different kinds of treats because they get bored with the same treats. I also got my pup the smoked bacon strips...he goes nuts for those.

Also, the trainer was using the Kong to get their attention while training. I also read the kong is a good way to crate train, put it in the crate as a positive experience in the crate.

Last also, another tip I read, no matter how healthy a food is, it does you no good if the dog doesn't like it. So, we obviously check with our pups on that.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Innova seems to have the least amount of miscellaneous "junk" in it...least ingredients, which is a good thing:

http://www.wholepetmarket.com/products.php?cat=9


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I give Shotzi Nutro canned lamb & rice because she had only 4 teeth when we adopted her in April. We also mix a little Royal Canin in with it. I've heard that neither of them contain by-products (less poop) or red food dye (tear stains).

Does anyone know if this is true?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carla_@Nov 20 2005, 03:18 AM
> *I give Shotzi Nutro canned lamb & rice because she had only 4 teeth when we adopted her in April. We also mix a little Royal Canin in with it. I've heard that neither of them contain by-products (less poop) or red food dye (tear stains).
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, the by products you can see on the label if they have it. As far as red dye, I am not sure of what the name of the dyes are, to look out for them???

Many say lamb is the best for them. I read alot that Nutro gives some dogs gas, meaning more stinkies passed. 

I feed nutro ultra puppy....garlic breath!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaxMommy+Nov 20 2005, 05:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the by products you can see on the label if they have it. As far as red dye, I am not sure of what the name of the dyes are, to look out for them???

Many say lamb is the best for them. I read alot that Nutro gives some dogs gas, meaning more stinkies passed. 

I feed nutro ultra puppy....garlic breath!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121355
[/B][/QUOTE]

My dogs have been on Nutro for a LONG time and they have had NO problems with gas, where did you hear that?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaxMommy_@Nov 20 2005, 05:55 AM
> *I feed nutro ultra puppy....garlic breath!*


All puppies have that breath...it's called "puppy breath" and some people like it.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Nov 20 2005, 07:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

It's called GARLIC breath, he gets puppy breath with Eukenuba...and you feed a different brand of NUTRO than I feed. I am feeding the NEW Nutro Ultra. It is a step above the food you feed.

As for the GAS, I HEARD it for one, two, I looked it up on other boards talking about food. 

GARLIC is known to cause GAS, if your dogs don't get it, good for you.


By the way BklynLatina, if you go on the Natura website (company for Innova), you can find a store near you that sells Innova by putting in your zip code. Atleast that way it's more convenient and no shipping.

Thought I would inform you, since I just did it for staten island.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know who likes garlic breath, but mint breath is certainly more pleasant. Hope you chew gum after garlic. Not too many like the way it smells on breath.

GARLIC:



The amazing garlic has been a part of the human experience for around 5,000 years evolving under cultivation. It has been used as food and medicine since Egyptian times. 


It was traditionally used in Roman times to treat asthma, suppress coughs, expel intestinal parasites. In China, garlic was traditionally used to reduce fevers, fight against intestinal parasites and dysentery. . And someone that we recognize is Louis Pasteur who first acknowledged it’s anti-bacterial activity in around 1858. There were a few drawbacks that the garlic had though. It caused bad breath, dulled eyesight, thirst, harmful to the stomach and causes gas if used in large amounts. 



In about the last 25 years, well-documented health benefits from garlic are reduction in cholesterol and triglycerides in the blood and increasing lipoproteins (good cholesterol), lowering of high blood pressure. 

It is said to have positive effects in helping prevent yeast infections, cancers, colds and flu. Garlic has good anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, antioxidant, and anti-inflammatory, and immune-stimulant properties. 


Garlic can be cut and crushed, can be fresh and dried. Today they have capsules that can be purchased at your local supermarket or health store. One fresh garlic clove can be chewed daily or added raw to cooked foods. When adding garlic to cooked foods make sure it is added at the end of cooking because then the food retains the sulfur compounds more efficiently. 


Cautions: 

Things you need to be aware of in taking garlic: there are possible allergic reactions. It can also cause heartburn and stomach gas in some people. 


A clove of garlic a day just may keep the doctor away.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We have fed Indy Nutro Natural Choice since we brought him home at 13 weeks old. He has done well on it and he loves it, so we don't have to worry about him not eating enough







We are feeding him the Lamb and Rice small bites and he always cleans the bowl







He does not have any problems with gas and it does cut down on the amount he goes #2  He just goes in the morning and evening and not alot, not like when we first brought him home from the breeders










Edited to add:
My Vet was very happy when he asked what we were feeding Indy and we told him Nutro and which kind







So we feel confident that Indy is getting a proper diet. There are so many brands on the market these days it can be hard to pick one. We were told about the Nutro from a very good breeder in our state( not the one we got Indy from) who also is an AKC judge of the little guys, so that is why we went with it. But there are many very good brands out there, After nutrition, the important thing is that they like it and will eat it


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought garlic was supposed to be bad for dogs? There's no garlic in the food I feed. 

I dunno...I think read it on here on the list of foods not to give your dog...

Plus, my dogs have to be on the lamb. Jasper can't have chicken.

*EDIT:* I just went back and checked....garlic IS bad for dogs, but it's ok in small amounts.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Nov 22 2005, 08:50 AM
> *I thought garlic was supposed to be bad for dogs?  There's no garlic in the food I feed.
> 
> I dunno...I think read it on here on the list of foods not to give your dog...
> ...


[/QUOTE]


There is no garlic listed on the Nutro I feed Indy, so I am safe


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom+Nov 22 2005, 08:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no garlic listed on the Nutro I feed Indy, so I am safe








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122166
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's Nutro's new "holistic" line that has garlic in it. Nutro's Natural Choice doesn't have any garlic in it..







Most of the time garlic is added to dog food to flavor it so the dog will eat it... though some studies say it has some health benefits. In the small amounts it's okay for them and won't harm them but it can cause stinky poop and bad breath. I prefer not to have garlic in my dog's diet because I'm not convinced the benefits of the tiny amount in food outweigh the stinkies.







JMHO. I won't claim my food choices are the best for everyone or a step above anyone else's food choice.. but they are what is best for my dogs and that's what matters most to me.







I should mention, in case anyone missed it, but I feed mine Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice and Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I never know why food choices cause such heated debates.









It comes down to the dog and how well they do on it. The best food in the world isn't gonna do a dog any good if they won't eat it.


----------

